# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Fun with Gravers

## Patrick Hastings

I recently finished this custom commission. Its an all steel set with a Purplish blue heat color that simply will not show properly with my camera. It seems to be either detail or color, but not both. So I went for detail. 
 

 Anyhow, I did the engraving using a GRS brand power assist engraving tool. The same type that modern Firearm engravers would use. I ground the gravers to suit my needs(abit of an art in itself) from prehardened square MoMax(Tm.) graver blanks. I also use W1 which I heat treat myself however the MoMax Are some a type of high speed steel and its harder to blow the temper on them when sharpening. They hold an edge pretty good against mild steels too. The background and foregrounds are stippled in using carbide points in the same tool. I use old Carbide burs and grind them down for the different points I use. They pretty much never need to be sharpened so your texture will stay consistent as you work. I used to do all this manually with a hammer and chisel/burin/graver (all the same thing really in this context), but I would like my fingers to last as long as I live so now I have the power assist, which basically does the hammering for me, though nothing else.
  Let me know what you think.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Those are outstanding, Patrick. 

Dan

----------


## Will Graves

Absolutely gorgeous, Patrick. Congratulations.

-Will

----------


## JohnD

I love that color. Makes you're engraving stand out more.

----------

